# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 7: Mua Sắm Và Tiền Tệ

## dulichkhonggian

*Du Lịch Thái Lan - Phần 7: Mua Sắm Và Tiền Tệ*

*Đến với Thái Lan có 1 điều mà các bạn không nên bỏ qua đó là các trung tâm thương mại. Nơi đây các bạn bạn có thể thỏa sức chiêm ngưỡng các mặt hàng. Nhưng chúng ta phải cần trang bị một chút kiến thức và hiểu biết về tiền tệ. Ở phần này tôi sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ điều đó.*




*Tiền Tệ*
Loại tiền tệ của Thái Lan là baht (THB, ฿). Có sáu loại đồng tiền:
• 25 và 50 satang (cent, màu đồng) tiền xu - gần như không có giá trị và chỉ được chấp nhân bằng xe buýt, siêu thị
• 1, 5 (màu bạc), 2 (vàng) và 10 baht (bạc / vàng) tiền xu
• 20 (màu xanh lá), 50 (màu xanh biển), 100 (màu đỏ), 500 (màu tím) và 1000 (màu xám-nâu) baht: tiền giấy

_Tiền xu Thái Lan_

       Các hóa đơn hữu ích nhất có xu hướng từ 20 tới 100, như nhiều cửa hàng và quầy hàng nhỏ không có tiền lẻ. Hãy cẩn thận tờ tiền 1000 baht, tiền giả không phải là phổ biến: cảm thấy dập nổi, nhìn hình mờ và nghiêng để xem thay đổi màu mực để đảm bảo đó là tiền thật.

Máy ATM có thể được tìm thấy trong tất cả các thành phố và thị trấn lớn, và rút tiền quốc tế vô cùng dễ dàng. Khi sử dụng một thẻ ghi nợ, máy ATM thông thường sẽ có tỷ giá hối đoái tốt hơn nhiều so với một quầy đổi tiền, và điều này là đặc biệt trong trường hợp nếu bạn có một thẻ không tính lệ phí giao dịch rút tiền ở nước ngoài (trở nên phổ biến ở các nước như Australia). Máy ATM rất sẵn tại sân bay Suvarnabhumi của Bangkok (BKK) sau bạn đã lấy hành lí và làm thủ tục hải quan, do được khuyến khích nên có một lượng nhỏ baht nếu có thể nên bạn có thể rút được tiền mặt từ máy ATM sau khi hạ cánh. Từ đầu năm 2009, có một phụ phí 150 baht cho sử dụng thẻ ATM nước ngoài trên máy ATM tại hầu như tất cả các ngân hàng, và từ tháng hai năm 2010, chỉ có Aeon là không tính phí này. Dù sao thì bạn cũng sẽ được thông báo về lệ phí này tại bất kỳ máy ATM nào, vì vậy bạn luôn luôn có một tùy chọn để hủy bỏ. ATM Ayudhya (Krungsri) màu vàng nên được tránh. Họ không chỉ tính phụ phí 150 THB mà tỷ giá hối đoái là rất khủng khiếp.

        Một trao đổi tiền đáng chú ý là SuperRich, với các chi nhánh ở Bangkok là Silom, Ratchadamri, Khao San Road, Chatuchak. Không có lệ phí phải trả và tỷ giá hối đoái thường là tốt hơn so với tại các máy ATM .



_Giấy bạc Thái Lan_

       Khu vực xa hơn (bao gồm các hòn đảo nhỏ hơn) không có ngân hàng hoặc máy ATM, do đó, tiền mặt hoặc séc du lịch là rất cần thiết. Nhiều khách sạn và nhà khách sẽ đổi tiền cho khách, nhưng hoa hồng nhượng và tỷ giá không tốt có thể áp dụng. USD hóa đơn tiền nhỏ (1, 5, và 20) là không có giá trị cho du lịch tới các nước láng giềng khác như Malaysia, nhưng chỉ hữu dụng ở Thái Lan để mua hàng đặc biệt (ví dụ như nộp tiền lệ phí thị thực cho Cam-pu-chia).
Thẻ tín dụng được chấp nhận rộng rãi trong ngành công nghiệp du lịch, tại các nhà hàng, trung tâm mua sắm và các cửa hàng phục vụ cho khách du lịch. Gian lận là rất phổ biến, vì vậy sử dụng chúng một cách tiết kiệm và cho ngân hàng của bạn biết trước, do đó, thẻ của bạn sẽ không bị khóa bởi vì bạn đang sử dụng nó. Một số doanh nghiệp thêm một khoản phụ thu (thường là 2-3%) nếu bạn trả tiền bằng thẻ tín dụng, trong trường hợp này, nó có thể rẻ hơn nếu trả tiền cho họ bằng tiền mặt.

*Chi phí*

      Thái Lan không phải là nơi giá rẻ như nó từng thế, Bangkok gần đây còn được đặt tên là thành phố đắt đỏ thứ hai ở Đông Nam Á sau Singapore. Tuy nhiên, khách du lịch những người cẩn thận với những gì họ chi tiêu vẫn sẽ tìm thấy 1.000 baht để có một cái giường trong phòng dorm hay phòng giá rẻ, ba bữa ăn một ngày và để lại đủ để di chuyển, tham quan, và thậm chí tiệc tùng. Tăng gấp đôi ngân sách sẽ cho phép bạn ở lại khách sạn 3 sao, và nếu bạn sẵn sàng bỏ ra 5.000 baht một ngày hoặc hơn, bạn có thể sống như một vị vua. Bangkok đòi hỏi một ngân sách rộng rãi hơn những điểm đến khác, nhưng cũng cung cấp giá cạnh tranh nhất cho người mua sắm. Những hòn đảo du lịch phổ biến nhất như Phuket và Ko Samui có xu hướng có giá cao hơn. Nó được phổ biến cho du khách là sẽ phải trả cao gấp nhiều lần giá thực tế trong các khu vực du lịch. Nếu bạn muốn có một mức giá lý tưởng ở Thái Lan thì có thể đến thăm trung tâm mua sắm như Big C, Tesco, Carrefour, nơi người dân địa phương và người nước ngoài thường xuyên mua sắm. Nó rất sẵn trong bất kỳ thành phố lớn nào và thậm chí trên một số đảo lớn hơn như Phuket hay Ko Samui.



_Trung tâm mua sắm Carrefour_


*Shopping*

     Thái Lan là một thiên đường mua sắm và nhiều du khách đến Bangkok với mục tiêu cụ thể là dành nhiều thời gian của họ trong vô số trung tâm mua sắm. Mặt hàng đặc biệt tốt là quần áo, cả loại sản xuất trong nước giá rẻ và lụa đẹp của Thái, và tất cả các loại hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ. Điện tử và thiết bị máy tính cũng phổ biến rộng rãi, nhưng giá hơi cao hơn so với ở Singapore, Hồng Kông, Philippines và Kuala Lumpur.

     Một đặc sản của Thái Lan là chợ đêm được tìm thấy trong hầu hết các thị trấn, lớn nhất và nổi tiếng nhất trong số đó là Bangkokand Night Bazaar ở Chiang Mai. Ở đây là một loạt các nhà cung cấp từ thiết kế đến người bán hàng thủ công mỹ nghệ có những quầy bán hàng hoá mà bình thường không thể tìm thấy trong các trung tâm mua sắm ban ngày. Hầu hết các chợ đêm cũng có các loại thực phẩm kèm theo.



_Trung tâm thương mại Mahboonkrong Mall
_

    Bạn cũng có thể tìm thấy các phụ kiện quần áo rất thú vị. Chợ đêm dọc theo con đường chính và trung tâm thương mại Mahboonkrong Mall (MBK), gần bến tàu điện trên cao Siam, đặc biệt là nguồn tốt. Cuối tuần chợ Chatuchak cho người dân địa phương bán vô số các sản phẩm khác nhau, từ quần áo đến đồ cổ, bao gồm hơn 35 mẫu Anh (1,1 km2) và đang tăng quy mô theo từng ngày.

     Mặc cả là cần thiết và thường thì những người bán ở chợ và dọc đường sẽ cố gắng để tính phí cho bạn nhiều nhất có thể.. Cố gắng tìm ra giá trị thật của mặt hàng bằng cách xem cả các quầy liền kề, bạn có thể bắt đầu với những shop bán giá niêm yết của chính phủ hoặc những quầy lưu niệm của khách sạn - và bạn sẽ thấy giá cả giảm mạnh khi người bán nhận ra bạn biết về giá trị thật của mặt hàng.

-------------------------
_Anywhere you want to be_



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hê:
*Công Ty TNHH DV Du Lịch Không Gian*
*VPĐD:* 123A An Bình, Phường 6, Quận 5, TP.HCM
*mail:* info@dulichkhonggian.vn
*fax:*(848) 3924 1748
*Website:* dulichkhonggian.vn

----------


## o0o_trang

chắc pahri đi đến đây 1 chuyến

----------

